# Laughing Babies...gotta love em



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 22, 2008)

First one is classic
[video=youtube;W6_DB6_Bd0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6_DB6_Bd0k[/video]

[video=youtube;-wIEihDAcpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wIEihDAcpU[/video]

[video=youtube;zsnU7rt_Qq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsnU7rt_Qq0[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 22, 2008)

[video=youtube;7dj298NRTO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dj298NRTO8[/video]


----------



## Kim G (Sep 22, 2008)

Those were all great!  Thanks!


----------



## py3ak (Sep 22, 2008)

Some laughing in it.

[video=youtube;_OBlgSz8sSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OBlgSz8sSM[/video]


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 22, 2008)

Those are priceless. 

I wonder if they quadruplets ever cry at the same time?


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 22, 2008)

They showed us the first one in Pathophysiology class as a way to reduce stress. It was cute. I don't know how people sit stoned faced at laughing babies.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 22, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Those are priceless.
> 
> I wonder if they quadruplets ever cry at the same time?


I like the one that is sucking his finger playing cool


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 22, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Some laughing in it.
> 
> YouTube - Charlie bit my finger - again !


LOL Charlie bit me


----------

